# Will Tiger break Jack's major record?



## superwerrie (Oct 7, 2010)

*It is no secret that the Tiger Woods mental game is second to none. *Tiger Woods has achieved extraordinary results since turning professional in 1996 – he has won 14 major titles and 71 PGA Tour Events (as at September 2010)! Few may remember, that he also reached incredible heights as an amateur, winning 3 consecutive US Junior Amateur titles from 1991-1993, as well as winning 3 US Amateur Championships.

So, what has separated Tiger Woods from his fellow competitors for so long? Well, Tiger admitted that his success can largely be attributed to the mental training techniques he uses. There is no doubt that Woods came to professional golf with mental powers never seen before in such a young golfer.

One of the things that Tiger does so well, is focussing all his energy on the shot in hand, believing that he will hit the shot exactly as he intends to. He is also extremely good at putting a bad shot behind him, by literally erasing it from his memory!

We are, of course, all aware of Tigers recent emotional and mental challenges - which I personally see as only a small set-back...

Don't get me wrong, his behaviour off the course in recent months has been absolutely shocking and I do not support any of that! I do, however, still believe in his golfing abilities - *I personally think that Tiger WILL overtake Jack's number of major wins...*

What do you guys think?


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Yes I agree, I think Tiger will break Jack's record. Although it will probably take a little bit longer than originally expected. People seem to forget Tiger is still a very young man in his early 30's. Most professionals play all their best golf well into their 30's. I think the recent distractions will just be a minor bump in the road for him.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

And in a strange way Tiger may in the future draw strength from this time - he has still been able to play good golf (at times) even with a massive amount of pressure on him and his game. If he can do it now, he must think he should be able to do it at anytime.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree, he will surpass Jack. He is setting records that will never be broken in my lifetime. Yes his personal life has changed my view of him as a person, but his ability's cannot be denied and I can't wait to watch him battle it out with some of the young talent he will be competing with on his way.


----------



## superwerrie (Oct 7, 2010)

*Bring it on!*

yes, bring on some more amazing 'Tiger battles'. As a South African, I would love to see some more close ones between Tiger and Ernie Els - watching Ernie play golf is one of the most painful things to do! Always so close, but yet so far! Don't know if anyone knew this, but Ernie has come second to Tiger in a Major, 6 times!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Woods will most likely break Nicklaus's major record. Once he gets out this current funk he is in, he will win 1, 2, or 3 a year for a few more years. He is just that much better than the competition he has to play against. He has the physical, and mental ability that pretty much puts him in a league by himself. That said, perhaps some of the young guns coming up will give him a run for his penchant for winning. :dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Quite frankly, he has to show me something before I'll believe it. If he comes out next year and plays like Tiger instead of like me, then I might concede the possibility. As it stands right now, I think that he has less confidence in his game than you guys do. That attitude won't win many majors. :dunno:


----------

